
40% off The Pragmatic Bookshelf with the coupon 'turkey' - acangiano
http://pragprog.com/titles
======
knodi
You can buy almost all these book from amazon for less the price after the 40%
discount. I just realized this after buying the books. -_- should have done my
research before hand, the coupon got me.

~~~
thisone
I would otherwise be shopping at amazon.co.uk.

The ~£35 four ebooks cost me with the 40% off, would have been about £70 at
Amazon for the books, with only one title having an ebook available.

------
jinxedID
Anyone else getting this error? "Coupon 'turkey' doesn't apply to anything in
your cart." I have "1x The Pragmatic Programmer (eBook) - Andrew Hunt and
David Thomas" in my cart.

~~~
antidoh
If you're at the stage in your career where this is a good book, then this is
A Good Book, coupon or not.

Just sayin'.

~~~
zio99
Purchased!

Kudos to PragProg for putting this collection together, I'm a huge fan.
Likewise, my book's on sale as well, as a loving ode to Turkey! For those
applying to YC, the book's based on conversations I've had with startup
founders here on Hacker News. Ice Cream Startups: How to pick your best idea
and run with it. <http://bit.ly/TTWUqz>

~~~
Reltair
Purchased your book. Looks like an interesting read for when I have nighttime
coding breaks, thanks for the sale!

~~~
zio99
Hey! Thank you! Really appreciate it, put a lot of effort in to writing it,
and I hope you enjoy reading it. If you have any questions, feedback,
comments, or even wanna bounce ideas off me, and have me play devil's
advocate, I'd be more than happy to do so.

------
gtwhite
I get no option to enter a coupon. When do you enter it?

~~~
siculars
found it. step 4 where you confirm your order you can apply a code. click the
apply code link.

~~~
gtwhite
hmm, I feel really dumb. Step 4 for me is billing details and then step 5 is
where I enter card information and at the bottom it says process your order.
Is it after this? This seems like the last step so I don't want them to charge
my card.

~~~
dangrossman
<http://i.imgur.com/Zw7pY.png>

